# BSNL Broadband sharing [b/w 2 pc's in same House]



## Rajesh345 (Apr 10, 2011)

*1)*Can any1 recommend best way to share BSNL Broadband  connection b/w 2 pc's in same house ?


i guessing 1st method  is USB Wifi doggle/PCI

2nd  connect my Router WA1003a to pc 2 via LAN cable (Router have 1 LAN port,1 USB port, 1 Wireless 


wired connection to pc2 is not possible  , so please suggest a wireless way and cheapest


*2)*   If i use Wifi USB doggle/PCI card on 2nd pc  can i possible to setup High speed LAN network also so i can easily share FIles between PC's +share BSNL 60KBps(512KbpsUL750+)) broadband connection also 


pls when suggesting please Post exact name (not short form , so i can search net for more infos and for Online Purchases )

thankyou


----------



## thetechfreak (Apr 10, 2011)

Firstly, what is your budget?

I can reccomend one for around Rs.3000($70)
Linksys AE1000 USB 802.11n dongle.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 10, 2011)

you get cheaper branded routers for like 1-2k and/or wifi pci cards for sub 1k each


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 10, 2011)

thetechfreak said:


> Firstly, what is your budget?
> 
> I can reccomend one for around Rs.3000($70)
> Linksys AE1000 USB 802.11n dongle.





Budget= CHEAPEST as possible , its for home use , just need to surf on my 2nd PC , max BSNL broadband speed = 60KBps(UL750+ ) 

if possible only should b able to setup LAN(so can easily share FIle)(*OPTIONAL Only-will skip if Cost is High for this feature , BSNL net sharing is Major priority* )



akshayt said:


> you get cheaper branded routers for like 1-2k and/or wifi pci cards for sub 1k each







is 1k the cheapest ?  also if instead of using Wifi usb stick or card how to Send Wifi broadband signals from my Router 1[BSNL WA1003a with wifi ] to Router 2 ?

is it complex to setup ?


(not pro in this field)


----------



## mohityadavx (Apr 10, 2011)

Cheapest  Way :- Use cheapest switch available 8/10 port


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 10, 2011)

Why don't you just connect the 2nd PC with USB Port??

That's the cheapest I guess.

Otherwise you can invest in a WiFi dongle/card(USB/PCI) or you can go for a cheap switch as suggested above.


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 11, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> *Why don't you just connect the 2nd PC with USB Port??*
> 
> That's the cheapest I guess.
> 
> Otherwise you can invest in a WiFi dongle/card(USB/PCI) or you can go for a cheap switch as suggested above.




cause its bit far 

i guess i should use WIFI  Dogle  usb /pci , 



1 more Q - if i using WIFI dogle to share net to 2nd PC can i use it also for Wireless lan for easy transfer of files b/w pc's

or only possible to do 1 job at a time ie Wirelsss broadband OR LAN ?

thank u again


----------



## Rahim (Apr 11, 2011)

I have similar query: Wifi Router is connected to the PC and connect Laptop wirelessly. I have another Desktop in other room and want to connect to the router wirelessly, so need a wifi dongle? Will the dongle be compatible with Linux? Currently using a very long ethernet cable.
How much will '802.11n' dongle cost?


----------



## meetdilip (Apr 12, 2011)

@ Rajesh

Simply buy a USB wifi adapter. Netgear one costs around Rs. 900 on ebay. You can now connect one PC wired and other using wireless. 

Also if you have Windows 7 in any of your system, try " Connectify ".


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Apr 14, 2011)

Rajesh345 said:


> cause its bit far
> 
> i guess i should use WIFI  Dogle  usb /pci ,
> 
> ...



Didn't understand what actually you are asking.

At a time you can only connect to a single network using single dongle.

So if the other PC is in same network you can transfer files and use Internet simultaneously.



Rahim said:


> I have similar query: Wifi Router is connected to the PC and connect Laptop wirelessly. I have another Desktop in other room and want to connect to the router wirelessly, so need a wifi dongle? Will the dongle be compatible with Linux? Currently using a very long ethernet cable.
> How much will '802.11n' dongle cost?



Yes, I've got one Belkin WiFi USB Dongle, it works fine in Linux,

This one : eBay India: Belkin Wireless G USB Wifi Lan Adapter Part # F5D7050 (item 260766266423 end time 14-Apr-2011 19:00:00 IST)

Though it's G.

BTW I'd like to sell it, if you have no problem with G, PM me. I'll open an FS thread.


----------



## gopi_vbboy (Apr 14, 2011)

The simple thing

Put the router in always on mode

then connect the ethernet from router to a switch(i recommend netgear)

from netgear give to as many pc's from other remaining slots..


----------



## Rajesh345 (Apr 21, 2011)

Thank u all  , got Wifi usb from itware , its working perfectly with bsnl net + File sharing between 2 pc's     got 1/5 strength bars  1st after adjusting  got  4/5 Strength Bars 




TOPIC CLOSE

thank u


----------

